# Vitamix Super 3600 Model - Blade assembly



## sierra1194 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello!

Has anyone successfully removed the assembly blade from a Vitamix Super 3600 model?

Mine has been sitting in the cupboard for a while and we recently started using it again; however, the blade seems to be in need of sharpening. We have the blade assembly partially unscrewed but I'm at a loss as it seems to be hung up; or, I'm not savvy to be unscrewing something else that perhaps I should.

Any suggestions aside from contacting Vitamix?


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Probably not. I had the bottom piece of my cannister break off. I called vitamix and I could buy the entire blade assembly for $95 or so. They required me to sign a waiver saying that if I messed up replacing the piece they weren't liable. I was able to get a cannister off ebay for less money so ended up doing that instead. 

Why do you think the blades need to be sharpened. They're so fast I would think it wouldn't matter how sharp they are.


----------



## sierra1194 (Aug 14, 2014)

SundayCrepes said:


> Probably not. I had the bottom piece of my cannister break off. I called vitamix and I could buy the entire blade assembly for $95 or so. They required me to sign a waiver saying that if I messed up replacing the piece they weren't liable. I was able to get a cannister off ebay for less money so ended up doing that instead.
> 
> Why do you think the blades need to be sharpened. They're so fast I would think it wouldn't matter how sharp they are.


I contacted Vitamix and they wanted me to buy a replacement blade and to also sign a waiver.
What I don't understand is why they don't give specific instructions how to remove the blade assembly....
yet they want you to buy a new blade to install but if you damage the blade trying to install it, they're not responsible. 
I don't get it.


----------



## sierra1194 (Aug 14, 2014)

sierra1194 said:


> I contacted Vitamix and they wanted me to buy a replacement blade and to also sign a waiver.
> What I don't understand is why they don't give specific instructions how to remove the blade assembly....
> yet they want you to buy a new blade to install but if you damage the blade trying to install it, they're not responsible.
> I don't get it.


Its been awhile, but my daughter and I both used it separately and we both felt it didn't exactly grind or mix right. We both assumed dull blades but perhaps there is something else going on with the machine. We don't have the owners manual any longer, lost that a few years back, so we're kind of at a loss remembering how to use it properly without instructions.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

I think the shape of the cannister is pretty archaic. If I want to blend cashews, I have to keep straining the liquid to get all the cashew bits out then putting them back in (through the top while it's running) to try and get rid of most of the chunks. I ended up getting a $60 blender that I use for most of my blending stuff, and I only use the vitamix for smoothies and making coconut butter. Even the coconut butter is a lot of work compared to the videos I've seen of what the new vitamix (with a plastic container) can do.


----------



## sierra1194 (Aug 14, 2014)

SundayCrepes said:


> I think the shape of the cannister is pretty archaic. If I want to blend cashews, I have to keep straining the liquid to get all the cashew bits out then putting them back in (through the top while it's running) to try and get rid of most of the chunks. I ended up getting a $60 blender that I use for most of my blending stuff, and I only use the vitamix for smoothies and making coconut butter. Even the coconut butter is a lot of work compared to the videos I've seen of what the new vitamix (with a plastic container) can do.


Now I remember, my daughter tried to make a smoothie but it did not come out smooth - it was kind of grainy. I thought perhaps she didn't operate it correctly so I tried and had the same results. Nothing appears to be wrong with the machine other than one of the two black plastic handles on the motor is broken (common occurrence it would seem). It would be nice to have the owners manual/instruction book that originally came with this. :frown: I don't want to to give it away or sell it because I feel whatever the issue is, it can be easily corrected, even if it is a question of operating it properly. So with that in mind, I guess we'll have to relegate it to the back of a cabinet again until we can muster up the time/energy to tackle this, again. Thank you for your input!


----------

